# Daily Caller article



## Mauak (Jul 23, 2012)

Has anyone seen the piece posted on The Daily Caller web site yet? I don't have the credentials to post a link yet but if you Google: Daily Caller Cigar Hunter, it should come up. It is a very informative update on the status of the FDA's latest attempt to expand its reach.

Corona Cigar has a special edition out to promote opposition. It comes in 3 vitolas: Charman, Speaker & Whip.


----------

